# THE one kit



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

okay , i've been following the thread our buddy RHINO started pertaining to requests and Scheissler posted IF we could pick one and only one kit ( i'll add repop or new never done before ) to be produced what would it be ? 
it can be as off the wall as you want but just one ( not trying to start an all out wish list thread just curious as to our heart's desires in styrene .) .

mine would be an Ernst Thessiger as Dr. Pretorious with a lab type base . 

always thought he was the maddest of mad scientists . i mean this dude is gleefully mad . 

looking forward to seeing what's on your minds . 
hb


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

In the spirit of Aurora, and as a child of the Silver Age of comic books, I have always wanted to see an Infantino style Batman kit in styrene. Carmine Infantino was the artist who did the original Aurora box-art, but as we all know, Aurora decided to stick the urban vigilante in a tree with a lopsided owl - and the actual sculpt looks _nothing_ like Infantino's artwork. So, an Infantino Batman that _looks_ like an Infantino Batman in a dynamic pose - but on an urban rooftop, where Batman is _supposed _to be.

I could go on with the Silver Age comic book stuff, but I'm keeping it to just one as requested.


----------



## Gerry-Lynn (Mar 20, 2002)

The Adams Family - Simular to that of the Munster's Living room. Or, my second Option would be Creepy #4 Art Cover by Frank Frazzetta - I don't think any of his Art has been done in styrene.
My Two Cents (Now Two Dollars) worth.

Gerry-Lynn


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

One kit.Probably the MOONBUS,accurately produced like Captain Cardboard is presently building I believe,with figures inside the Moonbus and outside standing on the moon.


----------



## Scheisseler (Jul 11, 2007)

I thought at the time that my comment might have deserved its own thread, but I didn't want the onus of starting yet another request thread. Now I'm off the hook. 

Sticking with Doc Savage here. Never done in styrene, fits into just about any diorama scenario you could think of.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

If only there was only one I could think of! :lol:

Ummm .... Mrs. Peel, but not in her cliche black leather catsuit, rather in one of her other, more colorful peelers.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

good choices all . Gerry , i have thought about an Addams Family kit too . it would be very cool indeed ! 
hb


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Vivian from the Young Ones (with a pick axe slung over his shoulder). Would love to have all of them but Viv is my fav.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Well hey, here's one of my favorite topics for discussion. 

Years ago, I would have said a glow Bride from Aurora. Between the PL kit and Gary Makatura's What-If Box that particular prayer has been answered. 

Right now, I'm thinking I'd like to see a good generic old fashioned zombie. In an hour or so I'd probably give you a different answer. There are so many good choices. 

As it is, I'm as happy as a pig in swill with the kits M&M are releasing, and I'm really looking forward to Moebius's up-coming announcement. They may be booked up with ideas through 2009, but I'm sure we can keep them going well into mid-century. Hope you guys didn't plan on retiring. :wave: 

Cheers
- Murph


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

I want a model of John P with a face hugger attached to him.


----------



## RHINO#1 (May 19, 1999)

*The One And Only Kit!*

WOULD BE ME !!!!! THE RHINO !!!!! RUNNING HEAD ON WITH THE TRAIN WITH ALL THE AURORA MOLDS ON THEM, AND THEN THEY WOULD BE ALL MINE!!!!!!!!!:woohoo: AND THEN I WOULD BE A $$$$ RICH $$$$ RHINO :dude: YAAAAHOOOO! YA ALL DID NOT KNOW I CAUSED THAT WRECK:devil: JUST KIDDIN AROUND:jest: .........LATER...............RHINO!


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

Well, between the past ten years of kits from PL and such (including garage kits) I have seen just about everything that I would want. But I would like to see an affordable styrene version of REL's Enterprise-E and K'tinga, and a styrene version of Randy's Tantive IV. I just can't afford these big-a** resin and fg kits.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

A 39" Seaview with Flying Sub, Control room interior, Mini Sub.............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

A studio scale UFO Interceptor from the UFO TV series, but it would have to be VERY accurate. :thumbsup: 
Jim


----------



## =bg= (Apr 2, 2007)

Snoopy Snap-Tite from Monogram, the Sopwith Camel. ooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Unfortunately, I couldn't pick just one...and we are seeing the kits I'd like in styrene coming soon...Invisible Man, The Fly and who knows what other monsters they have in store for us...so I'm loving what I am seeing already.

I would love to see more kits in a series that you need to buy the set of...I think they look cool together and tell more of a story.

MMM


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Aurora boxart Frank, the head of which someone here is working on in his spare time...so I guess I got no more "what if" kit to want.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Gerry-Lynn said:


> ...Creepy #4 Art Cover by Frank Frazzetta...


Wouldn't have a photo of that to post, wouldja, G-L?


mrmurph said:


> ...In an hour or so I'd probably give you a different answer. There are so many good choices.


You took the words right out of my mouth, murph (try typing _that _three times real fast!). In that spirit I'll go for a *series *of 1/48 scale Irwin Allen vehicles to park alongside the Polar Lights _Jupiter II. _These wouldn't have to be more than upscaled reissues of the Aurora kits of the Flying Sub and the _Spindrift - _just as PL did with the Marvel Superhero kits.

Mark McG.


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

Creepy or Eerie in plastic or a or Wrightson Swamp-Thing..........how can you pick one, we've had years to think of this.
Yow
Rob
Monster Model Review


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

How about a good Ghost Rider kit complete with the bike? The toybiz kit looks like it stinks... Has there ever been a good one done?


----------



## crazy mike (Aug 26, 1999)

Disney Nautilus.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

I'd like to see an Aurora style kit of Kane approaching the egg in Alien


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

A four foot long model, of The Hindenburg! With light kit, figures, and very detailed inside and out!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

frankenstyrene said:


> Aurora boxart Frank, the head of which someone here is working on in his spare time...so I guess I got no more "what if" kit to want.


I'mworkin'onit!I'mworkin'on it!...Quit pickin' on me! *snif*

Mark McGeez, retirement is getting to be too much like work!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I always thought the Colossal Beast would translate nicely to styrene, you know after the damage was done to his face.
Denis :freak:


----------



## Duff Miver (Dec 18, 2007)

I'd like to see the MPC Pirates or Haunted Mansion kits re-released. As for something that hasn't been done - how about James Cann being towed buy a motorcycle as in ROLLERBALL [1975] or some of George Romero's zombies munching on someone !!


----------



## Gillmen (Oct 16, 2004)

B-movie monsters like It:Terror from beyond space, Hideous sun demon, Monster on the campus, I married a monster from outer space, The alligator people, Tarantula etc! :thumbsup:


----------



## =bg= (Apr 2, 2007)

No wait, the USS Leif Erickson. Not the glowing one.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Since you asked for only one, the first one that came to mind would be Bela Lugosi as Ygor from _Son of Frankenstein_ and _The Ghost of Frankenstein_--as a companion piece to the Aurora monster kits, of course.


----------



## KINGZILLA (Aug 27, 2005)

*Munsters House*

MH with full interior,upper and lower levels. To where you can remove the house off the spooky yard base(included would be stone wall and garage),and expose the dungeon and Grandpa's lab. Too cool!! Remember, PL did a decent job on the J2.


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Mark McGovern said:


> I'mworkin'onit!I'mworkin'on it!...Quit pickin' on me! *snif*
> 
> Mark McGeez, retirement is getting to be too much like work!


 Sorry to call you "somebody" - I actually FORGOT who here was doing it! 









Now you kids get off my thread!


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

the george pal version of the time machine, 1/6 or 1/8 scale.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

=bg= said:


> No wait, the USS Leif Erickson. Not the glowing one.


 Ooo yeah! That!


----------



## Dr. Pretorius (Nov 17, 2000)

Lots of great stuff here. I'd get any of the above mentioned figures(and a re-popped Moonbus) if they were done "Aurora style".

Gillmen, I agree, B-movies rock!

I'd like to see a nice 1/8 scale diorama of Jason fighting a couple of skeletons on the temple ruins from "Jason and the Argonuats". To be followed by every Ray Harryhausen creation in styrene!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

frankenstyrene said:


> Sorry to call you "somebody" - I actually FORGOT who here was doing it!


*D'OH!!!*

Mark McG.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

Mark , i think the Eerie #4 is the guys in the swamp with a T-Rex comin' around the corner . 
( and i'm glad i'm not the only one pining for yer Franky head :thumbsup: ).
man , some totally dyn-o-mite ideas here !! i'd definately be going broke if only half of 'em got produced . 
hb


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Google Creepy 4. You'll find a page called Cover Browser. Creepy 4 is the one with the big werewolf about to pounce. Neat page! Check it out.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

1/72 scale Saturn 5 and launch gantry area.

A distant second is a 1/48 scale Lockheed C5b.

Even further back is a 1/32 scale set of MORE RACING AIRPLANES from Williams Bros.
(Clipped Wing Monocoupe, Gee-Bee D, E, Sr. Sportster, Rearwin Sportster, etc)


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'd love kits of the more recent racers, the Mustangs and Sea Furies and Bearcats of Reno. 1/48 will do fine for me.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

I'll second the James Caan Rollerball suggestion...


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

The 3 NYC Firemen hoisting the flag at Ground Zero but only if a portion of the proceeds were to go to the rescue workers now suffering illness for thier efforts.

Me spend big $$ on that one.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Dr. Pretorius said:


> I'd like to see a nice 1/8 scale diorama of Jason fighting a couple of skeletons on the temple ruins from "Jason and the Argonuats". To be followed by every Ray Harryhausen creation in styrene!


Now there is a subject that hasn't been really done in styrene...I wonder if it may be due to licensing issues...I've seen stuff in vinyl and resin so I doubt it...

Great idea Dr. P!

MMM


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Jimmy B said:


> The 3 NYC Firemen hoisting the flag at Ground Zero but only if a portion of the proceeds were to go to the rescue workers now suffering illness for thier efforts.
> 
> Me spend big $$ on that one.


 2nd that


----------



## Gerry-Lynn (Mar 20, 2002)

Sure Mark M - Here's the Art Cover - I am doing a version of it right now - I hope to have it done (Or close to being done) by the end of Feb. 08 - I plan on bring it to WonderFest 08 - The wife said WE are going this time. I said, "Yes Dear - If we have to."

Gerry-Lynn

Mark I've been working on it off and on - All parts are there - I just need to "Tighten" it up. I've been really having fun with this one. The Bates Motel has been taking a little bit more time - But is almost done.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Wow, G-L! If you can pull _that _off, you're gonna have one suh-weet vignette! Are doing some kit bashing or conversion with kit figures or will they be scratchbuilt?

Mark McG.


----------



## Gerry-Lynn (Mar 20, 2002)

Mark - This one is a conversion/bash project. It's 1/12th scale. I am thinking of doing one later in 1/6th scratch built - That one would be easier to do. I'll post some photo's near the end of Feb or early March. This one has been a lot of Fun. 

I don't think I've ever seen a Frazzetta in styrene - I sure would like one.


Gerry-Lynn


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

DOH !! Creepy # 4 . GL lookin' forward to seeing your werewolf . 
hb


----------

